# Noctua NF-A12X25 im Test:  Der neue Silent-Wunderlüfter?



## PCGH-Redaktion (16. Mai 2018)

*Noctua NF-A12X25 im Test:  Der neue Silent-Wunderlüfter?*

Jetzt ist Ihre Meinung zu *Noctua NF-A12X25 im Test:  Der neue Silent-Wunderlüfter?* gefragt. 

Bitte beachten Sie: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der  Forenregeln moderiert. Allgemeine Fragen und Kritik zu Online-Artikeln von PC Games Hardware sind im Feedback-Unterforum zu veröffentlichen und nicht im Kommentarthread zu einer News. Dort werden sie ohne Nachfragen entfernt.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zurück zum Artikel: *Noctua NF-A12X25 im Test:  Der neue Silent-Wunderlüfter?*


----------



## RAZORLIGHT (16. Mai 2018)

*Noctua NF-A12X25 im Test:  Der neue Silent-Wunderlüfter?*

Naja für ein paar Grad 10€ ist schon happig.


----------



## wuselsurfer (16. Mai 2018)

*AW: Noctua NF-A12X25 im Test:  Der neue Silent-Wunderlüfter?*



RAZORLIGHT schrieb:


> Naja für ein paar Grad 10€ ist schon happig.


 Für einen sehr leisen Lüfter würde ich noch mehr ausgeben.


----------



## Ryle (16. Mai 2018)

*AW: Noctua NF-A12X25 im Test:  Der neue Silent-Wunderlüfter?*

Wait, der Noctua NF-A12x25 ist auf einem Radiator bei 2000rpm leiser als der NF-F12 bei 1500rpm und kühlt schon bei 1500rpm fast 3° besser?

Die Kühlleistung nehme ich euch ja noch ab, ist schließlich ein High Pressure Design das man vom Gentle Typhoon abgeschaut hat, der erfahrungsgemäß noch immer zu den besten Radiator Fans zählt. Aber geringere Lautstärke bei 500rpm mehr halte ich für unrealistisch, das wäre pure Zauberei. Außer der F12 hat einen Lagerschaden.

Oder galten die Lautstärkemessungen für den offenen Aufbau ohne Restriktion durch einen Radiator oder whatever?


----------



## ibn333 (16. Mai 2018)

*AW: Noctua NF-A12X25 im Test:  Der neue Silent-Wunderlüfter?*

Wäre jetzt natürlich noch schön gewesen den Lüfter in Funktion zu sehen (und zu hören), einfach mal anschließen und in der Hand halten hätte gereicht...


----------



## sterreich (17. Mai 2018)

*AW: Noctua NF-A12X25 im Test:  Der neue Silent-Wunderlüfter?*



Ryle schrieb:


> Wait, der Noctua NF-A12x25 ist auf einem Radiator bei 2000rpm leiser als der NF-F12 bei 1500rpm und kühlt schon bei 1500rpm fast 3° besser?
> 
> Die Kühlleistung nehme ich euch ja noch ab, ist schließlich ein High Pressure Design das man vom Gentle Typhoon abgeschaut hat, der erfahrungsgemäß noch immer zu den besten Radiator Fans zählt. Aber geringere Lautstärke bei 500rpm mehr halte ich für unrealistisch, das wäre pure Zauberei. Außer der F12 hat einen Lagerschaden.
> 
> Oder galten die Lautstärkemessungen für den offenen Aufbau ohne Restriktion durch einen Radiator oder whatever?



Laut Golem ist der Motor bei den x25 leiser

Extrem leise und kuhl - Noctua NF-A12x25 im Test: Spaltlos lautlos - Golem.de


----------



## Muxxer (17. Mai 2018)

*AW: Noctua NF-A12X25 im Test:  Der neue Silent-Wunderlüfter?*

Was n dat fürn test, sieht mehr nach werbung aus als nach test


----------



## Maasl (17. Mai 2018)

*AW: Noctua NF-A12X25 im Test:  Der neue Silent-Wunderlüfter?*

Wäre schön, wenn man jetzt noch einen richtigen Test dazu gehabt hätte. Das hier kommt mir eher wie ein Unboxing vor. Das was an Zubehör dabei ist, hätte ich auch in ein Paar Sekunden über google raus gefunden.


----------



## Narbennarr (17. Mai 2018)

*AW: Noctua NF-A12X25 im Test:  Der neue Silent-Wunderlüfter?*



Ryle schrieb:


> . Aber geringere Lautstärke bei 500rpm mehr halte ich für unrealistisch, das wäre pure Zauberei



Doch ist so, vor Allem da der F12 hinten raus einfach recht laut wird und nur auf Druck setzt.  Das lässt sich aber nicht auf die Gesamte Drehzahlbandbreite übertragen


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (17. Mai 2018)

*AW: Noctua NF-A12X25 im Test:  Der neue Silent-Wunderlüfter?*

Danke für die ersten Messwerte. Ist eine merklixche Verbesserung geworden, mehr, als ich gedacht hatte.


----------



## PCGH_Willi (17. Mai 2018)

*AW: Noctua NF-A12X25 im Test:  Der neue Silent-Wunderlüfter?*

Die Messungen wurden in einem offenen Aufbau ohne Restriktion durchgeführt um die Lautheit des Lüfters an sich darzustellen. Uns ist natürlich klar, dass bei einem Radiator eine höhere Lautstärke erzielt wird. Allerdings ist die Vergleichbarkeit hier besser. 
Von der lautheit sind die Lüfter wirklich sehr gut allerdings ist das Geräusch welches erzeugt wird etwas hochfrequenter als bei den F12. Einen Erweiterten Test gibt es eventuell später noch im Heft.


----------



## Narbennarr (17. Mai 2018)

*AW: Noctua NF-A12X25 im Test:  Der neue Silent-Wunderlüfter?*

hochfrequenter als bei den F12-Turbinen ist auch nicht schwer. Ich würde es eher als "weicher" oder "rauschender" bezeichnen, also Richtung Silent Wings, wo die F12 eher surren oder dröhnen


----------



## Lios Nudin (28. Mai 2018)

*AW: Noctua NF-A12X25 im Test:  Der neue Silent-Wunderlüfter?*

Der ebenfalls neue NF-P12 Redux schlägt den NF-F12 bei 500-800 U/min :




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Lufter auf Radiatoren im Test: Hohe Kuhlleistung auch mit wenig statischem Druck (Seite 3) - ComputerBase


----------



## Phaneroptera (29. Mai 2018)

*AW: Noctua NF-A12X25 im Test:  Der neue Silent-Wunderlüfter?*

Machen die neuen Noctua auch auf großen Luftkühlern wie dem Cryorig R1 Sinn? Oder verliert man da durch den Schritt von 140 auf 120 so viel, dass es sich trotz der Leistung und Lautstärke trotzdem nicht lohnt? Die Klammern können einen 120 mm perfekt befestigen, aber er deckt natürlich nicht so viel von der Fläche ab wie die 140er. Es haben schon Leute vorne einen 120 eingesetzt um mehr Platz für RAM zu haben, aber zwei mal 120 auf so einem Doppelturm habe ich noch nicht gesehen.


----------



## v3nom (29. Mai 2018)

*AW: Noctua NF-A12X25 im Test:  Der neue Silent-Wunderlüfter?*

Ich denke das ein guter 140er immernoch besser sein wird.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (1. Juni 2018)

*AW: Noctua NF-A12X25 im Test:  Der neue Silent-Wunderlüfter?*

Für alle, denen der NF-A12X25 zu teuer ist, hat Noctua "klamm heimlich" eine interessante Alternative auf den Markt gebracht:
Noctua NF-P12 redux-1700 PWM Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland

Neu ist die gesteigerte Drehzahl auf 1700U/min, womit der bisher schon sehr gute P12, der leise ist und trotzdem einen hohen
Luftdurchsatz hatte um einen Einsatzzuweck erweitet worden, weil man im Fall des Falles jetzt auch wirlich viel Luft durch den
Lüfter pressen kann. Das ist z.B. für Grafikkarten ideal und genau dafür werde ich mit die Lüfter holen. Ich hätte zwar gerne die
Noctua NF-A12X25 genommen, aber nicht zu dem Preis.


----------



## Schleifer (5. Juni 2018)

*AW: Noctua NF-A12X25 im Test:  Der neue Silent-Wunderlüfter?*

Hab mir den A12X25 PWM als CPU-Lüfter gekauft und damit den bisherigen NB eLoop PWM abgelöst. Durch die deutlich höhere Drehzahl von 2000rpm ggü. den 1.250rpm vorher, ist der A12X25 bei 100% auch - oh Wunder - deutlich lauter als der eLoop. Bei 1400rpm ist er bei mir aus dem Gehäuse jedoch nicht mehr herauszuhören (schöne Grüße an meine GTX 980 ti an dieser Stelle) und bei dieser Drehzahl ist er dem eLoop @1200 rpm deutlich überlegen. Resultiert bei mir in 5-6 Grad niedrigeren Temperaturen der CPU.

Das Rauschen des Lüfters ist zudem subjektiv deutlich angenehmer, als bei den eLoops. Der Preis ist natürlich hart, aber was tut man nicht alles für das eigene Wohlbefinden, wenn man mal wieder (freiwillig) ohne Ton zockt...


----------

